
Thinkgeek Redesign - flapjack
http://www.thinkgeek.com/redesign/
======
huhtenberg
Ohhh .. nice background slider on the home page. Scroll the page and see how
background image blends into another. Never seen this done before.

But an overall impression is that they have added way too much visual noise.
Bigger font and more colors doesn't necessarily mean a better user experience.
In fact, sticky fancy background (as nice as it is) only contributes to the
problem.

In short, it was better before. And they should've really run this interface
through a public beta first to gather a feedback.

~~~
nollidge
Really? I don't think there's any more stuff on there than before,
particularly looking at the screenshots they show. Looks like they just
freshened things up a bit.

~~~
potatolicious
I think the redesign is great - but the background, while awesome and
creative, is distracting and adds noise to the UI.

The rest of the design is awesome though - there are some decent improvements
to discoverability.

------
bayleo
Can anyone explain why the "feedback tab" on the lower left of homepages is
becoming so popular?

~~~
spif
It was started by the GSFN (getsatisfaction.com) tab. Although this one isn't
GSFN.

~~~
sachinag
Actually, I'm pretty sure the UserVoice folks started it. When we added it to
Dawdle (still there), the GS folks didn't offer one.

~~~
Sapient
I have been wondering about that damn Feedback tab for a while, thanks for
letting me know who to blame.

~~~
sachinag
Blame all you want, but it's been invaluable to us. We have a Help link on
every page, which goes to Contact Us (i.e. an extra step), but for whatever
reason, the signal on UserVoice feedback is much higher than messages sent via
our Contact Us form.

~~~
Sapient
Sorry, its probably just my setup, but those tabs really distract me on a lot
of websites. I am however glad they helped you... I just wish they didnt stand
out so much, though that would probably defeat the purpose.

------
jrandom
MY EYES!!!

Gah! "More Loud Colorful Clutter" does not automatically equal "Better". It's
a store for geeks, not the MySpace crowd.

------
apgwoz
Now all they have to do is get some new interesting products!

I've been shopping Thinkgeek (mostly t-shirts, but sometimes other things)
since 1999, and it's been a while since I've seen any new, interesting shirts.

~~~
jrandom
I bought a cute little Martian file server from them years ago when they sold
interesting hardware.

------
pistoriusp
I don't have time to have a look at their code right now, but I would love to
know how they did their background (The scroll transitions). Neat effect.

~~~
martythemaniak
The main background is a PNG with the robots and zombies. It has black
objects, gray objects and the rest is transparent. Beneath that PNG, there is
a JPG gradient that goes from gray to black. The PNG is fixed to the bottom,
while the gradient isn't, so as you're scrolling, the gradient makes the
background of the PNG appear different, revealing different objects.

~~~
spydez
The png: <http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/refresh/robozombies7.png>

Or, one of them, anyways. There's 2 to 6 as well.

------
Milansoc15
the background is amazing

